# First decent buck



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Great job Nick! Bow trophy in my book! Congratulations!


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice buck


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice congrats!


If you never work hard you'll never get to play hard!!!!


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice buck. Trophy in my book...Great Job


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Findeep said:


> Nice buck. Trophy in my book...Great Job


X2 bigger than any buck I stuck with my bow. Congrats!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice buck.. congrats


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

nice buck


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Trophy to me as we'll.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats ! That is a great buck.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Way to go! Nice buck!


----------



## Lance261 (Apr 30, 2007)

That's better then decent. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

